# F-250 dually???



## bucky6981

Twice now within the last month I have seen a 92-97 body style F-250 dually, one 4x4 reg cab, the other 4x4 ext cab, both Pwerstroke diesels. Did Ford ever actually make these? Oh and to add to the myth I know they were both actual F-250's as they both had the TTB front ends, but were both definatly duallies??? Not that it makes huge difference but both actually had F-250 Badges.


----------



## Andy96XLT

No, Ford NEVER made a f250 dually from the factory. There are however conversion kits.


----------



## bucky6981

That's pretty much what I figured, just seems like a lot of work for someone when the only real difference is the springs and front axle. But hey if it works...


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

From what I have heard Ford never made a F350 DRW 4X4 pickup until the '99 Super Duty. Before that if you wanted a 4X4 dually pickup you had to get it as a chassis cab and add the pickup box or convert a SRW pickup to DRW.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Big foot is right, until 99 ford did not make a 4x4 drw truck. Even in a chassis cab. All the drw 4x4's you see were conversions. There were three main companies that did the conversions and a lot of dealers would send new trucks to be converted and sell them as new. My frist truck was a 95 f-350 4x4 dually and the conversion work was done at western hauler. I have also seen the 250 drw's and it was the same deal, just conversion trucks.
Robert


----------



## hydro_37

we have an 89 F250 dually
it is a wrecker conversion kit


----------



## Tony350

The things I learn on here, not sure why tis interests me but I love learning things like this.


----------



## bucky6981

http://nmi.craigslist.org/cto/2158695154.html

So basically front wheel spacers and a dually rear axle is the conversion? I do know that the cab and chassis models had a narrower rear axle than the actual dually trucks...


----------



## Andy96XLT

if you want to do the cheap conversion, than yes...the full conversion actually swaps out the axles and gives you new suspension and the large fender flares.

that one looks like it has the full conversion done.


----------



## mwalsh9152

Ford did in fact make 94-97 DRW F-350 4X4's only in the regular cab configuration though. The conversions were mainly for the F-Superdutys which were not available as a 4X4 

the 350 crew and ex cabs would overload the front axle at max GVW


----------



## bucky6981

I guess I'm wondering why anyone would go though all the trouble to make an F-250 a dually just to be still stuck with the TTB and not as much carryinh capacity as an F-350? Seems like the cost of the conversion would outwiegh just buying an F-350 in the first place. Maybe its the cool factor..... Haha

I think I'll look into it for mine!


----------



## Dustball

bucky6981;1208539 said:


> I guess I'm wondering why anyone would go though all the trouble to make an F-250 a dually just to be still stuck with the TTB and not as much carryinh capacity as an F-350? Seems like the cost of the conversion would outwiegh just buying an F-350 in the first place. Maybe its the cool factor..... Haha
> 
> I think I'll look into it for mine!


Stability while towing. Increased front carrying capacity isn't needed when you're towing a trailer plus in most places, an F-250 is cheaper to annually register than an F-350.

I had an '88 F-350 crew cab 4x4 dually which was a Centurion conversion from a SRW chassis. They put spacers on the front and fenders on the rear.



















The length of that truck combined with its width made it the most stable towing truck I've ever had. Fuel consumption was a different story though.


----------



## bucky6981

That dually spacer is really cool, how did it bolt on? I think I'm starting to get the idea behind doing this now...
Was there a different rear axle installed in the 250's, or just dually wheels bolted on? On mine I can see that the lugs would be long enough to accept it.


----------



## 2COR517

Bigfoot Brent;1207801 said:


> From what I have heard Ford never made a F350 DRW 4X4 pickup until the '99 Super Duty. Before that if you wanted a 4X4 dually pickup you had to get it as a chassis cab and add the pickup box or convert a SRW pickup to DRW.





rob_cook2001;1207860 said:


> Big foot is right, until 99 ford did not make a 4x4 drw truck. Even in a chassis cab. All the drw 4x4's you see were conversions. There were three main companies that did the conversions and a lot of dealers would send new trucks to be converted and sell them as new. My frist truck was a 95 f-350 4x4 dually and the conversion work was done at western hauler. I have also seen the 250 drw's and it was the same deal, just conversion trucks.
> Robert


So you guys are saying you couldn't buy a 4x4 tonner from Ford before 1999?


----------



## bucky6981

Mwalsh says you can, but I have no clue. I guess that's why I started this thread to find out!


----------



## Dustball

2COR517;1209129 said:


> So you guys are saying you couldn't buy a 4x4 tonner from Ford before 1999?


Not in an extended/crew cab dually configuration.


----------



## Dustball

bucky6981;1209047 said:


> That dually spacer is really cool, how did it bolt on? I think I'm starting to get the idea behind doing this now...
> Was there a different rear axle installed in the 250's, or just dually wheels bolted on? On mine I can see that the lugs would be long enough to accept it.


With these bolts-










Once they're on, they're nearly impossible to get off.


----------



## bucky6981

I bet they are! I wonder if the front wheel spacers from the Superdutys would work for an older conversion?


----------



## Dustball

bucky6981;1209577 said:


> I bet they are! I wonder if the front wheel spacers from the Superdutys would work for an older conversion?


Different bolt circle diameter.


----------



## Timbo0731

Dustball said:


> Different bolt circle diameter.


I know this is a long shot because this thread is so old but do you happen to know the bolt size? We put bigger tires on our 86 f250 drw 2wd truck with the IdI and ordered 2" spacers for the rear and they weren't the right size. And can't find anywhere what the actual size is. And why does the truck have an "Kodiak SC" emblem?


----------



## grimnotions

I happened on this thread looking for wheel studs for my '94 F-250 dually, now I understand it was a conversion. Where can I get the front replacement spacer/studs? I need at least 4 of them. No wonder Napa doesn't have anything that looks right.


----------



## grimnotions

grimnotions said:


> I happened on this thread looking for wheel studs for my '94 F-250 dually, now I understand it was a conversion. Where can I get the front replacement spacer/studs? I need at least 4 of them. No wonder Napa doesn't have anything that looks right.


Just an update, I have made one successfully on my friend's lathe and mill, will make the last 3 I need Saturday.


----------

